
Decades-Old Soviet Studies Hint at Coronavirus Strategy - georgecmu
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/24/world/europe/vaccine-repurposing-polio-coronavirus.html
======
haspoken
[http://archive.is/64kxc](http://archive.is/64kxc)

